# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  ELD-Match for hunting?

## 300_BLK

Despite Hornady stating that the A-Max projectile is not suited for hunting, I know that a lot of forum members used to run them in 6.5 and 7mm for use on game.

Has anyone tried the new ELD-Match on animals?

Cheers

F.

----------


## stug

Pretty sure Hornady state the eld-m is the amax replacement. The elf-x is beefed up a bit.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Eldx work really well not used the eld

----------


## Gibo

Mate changed over from amax to eldm in his practical. Shot three two being bang flop. 100-350. 100 needed two

----------


## Mathias

Pretty sure going by this thread Mac is using just that and provided the evidence 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-stoked-29055/

----------


## Tui4Me

I'd wait for the reports of the ELD X before trying the match.

It's been developed to expand much better at all ranges, which is one area the old Amax projectiles didn't perform the best.

I'd also wait until Brian Litz confirms the G7 BC before wasting your time and money on development of you intend to shoot them at longer ranges.

The Litz BC's sure do help make it much easier!!

----------


## Mooseman

Everything I have read on the ELD-M is that it is the same as  the A- Max with a different tip, the A- Max works well on game so the ELD -M should be similar. Those ELD-X should be a good long range bullet considering they have the interlock ring and a beefed up jacket to aid penetration. I have heard the ELD -X is still pretty explosive so will work at long range when velocity drops off a bit.
Will try some when I run low on A-Max bullets.

----------


## 300_BLK

Great replies!

Thanks team.

I will PM Mac about his experiences. Won't be loading them in the 264 Just yet, will stick to something a bit harder like the GMX or TTSX.

Will go great in the 260 but.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tui4Me

We know that both of them will more than likely work as good as the Amax at longer ranges 400 - 1000yards  - it's close range performance and close range predictable expansion on large animals we are hoping the ELD X can give us.

We were hoping the Nosler LR's were going to do the business but unfortunately most have found that typical 7mm twists don't stabilise them  :Sad: 

Fingers crossed!

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@300_BLK

Hello everyone! Reviving this thread from the dead…
Just an update about the ELD-M. Not that i have shot that many animals with it but as per my report (link somewhere in early messages) today i have the opportunity to shoot a young red stag at a distance of 214yd, it did hit and the deer "FLOP" on the spot, shot placement was RIGHT on the front shoulder, the projectile made a small entrance and expand to a cavity around 3-4 inches as it enter the chest, the opposite shoulder had a good damage but NO exit wound… during the wound inspection i stick my finger on the hole and found small fragments of the jacket meaning it very likely disintegrated before even hit the skin.
Please, don't take it as a "solid" example of performance but with a goat kill at 645 meters and a red dear at 214yd i think it will "do the job" if the shot is placed correctly.

I will keep informed if i shoot anything else again.

Mac

----------


## L.T

I have used the 30 cal 225 ELDMs in a 300 Norma Mag. Have shot 4 animals, three dropped straight away while one stood awhile before it expired. Here is a video of a hind at 439 yards. It isn't the best video quality but you get the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MURG...Mhe44Q&index=1

----------


## Hunt4life

Pretty sure any medium sized animal shot hard in a kill zone with a 225gr pill is going to die real quick...regardless of bullet composition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ackley

I have used them on sambar mv of 3100  1st was a 27" stag at 400yds and was a bang flop. Was just light enough to see and after the shot the deer had disappeared so I thought a miss but wonder over to check for blood and to my surprise there  he was lying behind the log he was standing at before the shot. bullet had broken near side shoulder at wrecked all the meat on the far side shoulder so plenty of penetration. 2nd deer was a knob head at 300yds again bang/flop this small animal had a destroy near side shoulder but zero meat damage on off side shoulder so bullet construction is a bit light at 300 yards for a big stag or hind but should be excellent for longer ranges. In saying that going a bit slower out of a 7/08 or shooting lighter animals like fallow closer would be ok

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I fired few shots today at a group of goats and 2 of them fell on their tracks, distances 690 and 730 (rounded numbers)

----------


## 300_BLK

Lets try and get some pics!

If people are OK with some gore that is...

Just loaded some 212 ELD-X for my mates 300 WM, 76 gr AR2225 2850fps, Rem 700, B&C stock, T2 brake, Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 MOA 3 shots 11mm. 

Very happy with the shooting so will see what happens to an animal.

I think it will be bang flop over pens every time.

----------


## Pongo12

I pused them at 2990 from win mag they are good but not exceptional killers,  especially at distance

----------


## Pongo12

I pushed them at 2990 from win mag they are good but not exceptional killers,  especially at distance

----------


## 300_BLK



----------


## Rwt

> I pused them at 2990 from win mag they are good but not exceptional killers,  especially at distance


Ever try the 225 ELD-M?

----------


## Pongo12

> Ever try the 225 ELD-M?


I haven't yet but will try soonish.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hello there, has been a while.
I have a photo of the damage from the ELD-M of a neck shot on a yearling hind at 80 meters that i want to share but not 100% sure if everyone is "OK" with gruesome Just let me know and i will post it.
"Dead" on the spot again

Mac





> Pretty sure going by this thread Mac is using just that and provided the evidence 
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-stoked-29055/

----------


## L.T

I have shot a couple more animals with the 225s. Not convinced, I shot a spiker at 135 yards. The shot is right in the boiler room, the animal managed to run over 200 yards, uphill, over a sheep fence. Not much fun trying to find it in the dark when it's absolutely bucketing down with rain. 
A chamois may have got away also. 
Hopefully a few more animals will isolate whether it's the projectile or not. 
Exit wound was tennis ball sized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

A wider view of the wound, notice it was a front on neck shot at about 80 meters


A close look


A view after cut the skin on the entrance side. 

Very sorry for the carnage

----------


## Smiddy

178 eld m working good for me, 3  wild sheep and 2 spikers, all around 100m and all bang flop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Only one kill so far with 300 Win Mag at 50 yards on a 100kg sambar stag died right there, base of neck into chest shot. Was a 178 gr ELD X at close on 3000 fps.

----------


## Cartman

Lol needless to say the 285s in 338 kill very well. Bang flops out to 700 so far

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feebz

I've been thinking about the ELDM's too (particularly the 7mm 180grainer). I found a thread where Nathan Foster was quoted & thought others might be interested.
http://www.rokslide.com/forums/firea...et-review.html



"By now, many of you will be aware of Hornady’s new 7mm 180gr ELD-M. It’s the A-MAX that many of us waited several years for. Lately I have been using this bullet in the 7mm Rem Mag and 7mm Practical. Please take note that this bullet can develop higher pressures than the Berger VLD. You’ll get the velocities but you need to drop powder charges when starting out. If you are switching from a 160-162 grain bullet to the 180 grain, go down at least 6 grains, not simply 2 grains (based on 1 grain per 10 grains bullet as is common in the manuals and proves safe when using start loads). Start way down low, then come up. You may find that the sweet spot is 4.5 grains lower than where it was when you were using a 162 grain pill.

It is also important to understand that being such a long bullet, the tip (rather than the ogive) may contact the button of the seating stem within your seating die. If the button touches the bullet tip rather than the ogive, it will play merry hell with concentricity during seating and you will see fliers downrange. If you have such issues that need to be remedied, the options are to contact your die maker and ask for a stem suitable for match style bullets or failing this, you may need to have your existing stem altered (drilled) by a gunsmith. 

The 180 grain ELD-M is a hard hitting pill. All I can say about its performance is wow. That should be enough for most of you. It meets and exceeds all of my expectations as predicted in the Cartridges book second edition which was released just before this bullet became publicly available. It does however need a good deal of magazine space, boasting max OAL’s of around 88.3mm (3.476”) in the Rem Mag (and therefore .280 Rem and AI) and up to 93mm when using the Manson Reamer Practical (3.661”), leaving around 1mm or 40 thou for smooth feeding (and a wee bit of room for throat wear) when using the M700 and factory box magazine (non-detachable). I can tell you that it took a good deal of back and forth to ensure that the Manson fixed throat reamer would suit the new ELD-M prior to actually being able to handle and measure the new pills. Fortunately, we nailed the throat design. The ELD-M has to my way of thinking optimized the Practical. A gentle stroke of the trigger results in a horrendous thump followed by two sets of hooves pointing straight up in the air. It doesn’t get any better than this.

I suggest that you do not chase every ounce of velocity with this pill. If velocities are down by 50fps from where you hoped they would be, then leave well enough alone. If your Rem Mag yields 2800fps, so be it. If your Practical yields 3000fps, so be it. This bullet will still deliver the goods and boy oh boy does it cheat the wind, putting a lot of other combos to shame. Dave Emary and his team at Hornady really have made an outstanding bullet.

As for the G1 BC, I suggest trying the following (as per Hornady’s basic predictions):

2500fps and above = .777

2230fps to 2500fps = .748

1400fps to 2230fps = .731

You will need to tweak these to suit your individual rifle and twist rate but so far, these BC’s appear to be close to Hornady’s predictions and as a basic guide to the 9.25 (factory rifles) and 9 twist magnums. Those who wish to shoot to extreme ranges will want to drop another .3 at 1500fps. If you do not have a ballistics calculator that allows for multiple BC’s, I would suggest setting the G1 BC to .750 (the 8 twist rifles average out at a BC of around .810). This will put you slightly high when shooting at around 600 to 700 yards but it is better to strike high than to have a potential and ever increasing low POI error. Do keep in mind that there is no substitute for actual down range field testing of the individual rifle. Also keep in mind that at very long ranges, small errors in turret calibration become much more exaggerated. It is very important that you take this on board and not be too quick to blame all ills on the BC."

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Watch this video, it may say something to someone

https://youtu.be/2qimqqq1Q3g

----------


## Cowboy06

Shot a fallow hind with 300 winmag in the base of head front on with 208 Eldm at 780m muzzle velocity it 2700fps. Went straight through just missing the spine as it opened up its jugular went in its back as it was facing down hill and popped out in front of the back leg. It stood daised for a second then fell over. 
Eldm s are softer and are better for the longer range when energy bleeds off a bit.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Try check this link, someone in USA shooting 300+mts Damage of eld-m

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## ZQLewis

243 driving the 108gr ELD-M at just over 3000. shot some small framed goats at 230mtr and it's probably a bit much for them. Bullet broke up and 1 had 2 separate exit wounds, 1 small from probably the base and the second well away was your typical large hole.  On side on shots it looked like it was just coming apart as it exited.  a larger animal would be better.  For these animals I think my berger 87 gr vld hunting or even a 75gr hollow noise is more destructive.
Zane

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> 243 driving the 108gr ELD-M at just over 3000. shot some small framed goats at 230mtr and it's probably a bit much for them. Bullet broke up and 1 had 2 separate exit wounds, 1 small from probably the base and the second well away was your typical large hole.  On side on shots it looked like it was just coming apart as it exited.  a larger animal would be better.  For these animals I think my berger 87 gr vld hunting or even a 75gr hollow noise is more destructive.
> Zane


Hey Zane, thank you for share. Couple questions:
Understanding we discussing how deadly these projectiles are(what I imagine was the thread created for) how far, if applicable, these goats went after the shot?
Was you shooting intending to harvest all the meat possible? If yes, how much of the meat you lost?

These questions are on the idea people want to use it as was the amax at its time, will the Ms substitute the maxs?

Cheers

Mac

----------


## Cartman

Yes Mac they will 20something reds havnt argued

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ZQLewis

Hi Mac,
   About 230 mtr and I should not really have taken the shot as I had not zeroed then yet. Only done shots testing for pressure. 
I was shooting for dog food. From 2 I took 3 legs each. And 1 I took the lot.  One of the ones I just took legs from I had gut shot and things where covered in gut liquid.  The other the off side shoulder was smashed up and had copper in it.
One dropped on the spot, One went 10 meters and the gut shoot one required a second shot to finish  Had gut hanging out and blood in the mouth.  Probably traveled 50 meters but just went back and forward on one terrace. Would bed down then would run a short distance when I approached.

As I noted they are not as destructive on these small animals as my 87 gr VLD Bergers.  They looked to be over half way through before they started to come apart.  The bergers would be coming apart as they existed the near side rib and both lungs would be destroyed.
I have had Red deer run 70 mtr in this condition. Fallow and goats tend to drop as the nerve block are taken out as well.
NB IF your shot is a little high you have a good chance of spinal damage dropping them on the spot as anything with 4" of the bullet is torn up.
Zane

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> I have shot a couple more animals with the 225s. Not convinced, I shot a spiker at 135 yards. The shot is right in the boiler room, the animal managed to run over 200 yards, uphill, over a sheep fence. Not much fun trying to find it in the dark when it's absolutely bucketing down with rain. 
> A chamois may have got away also. 
> Hopefully a few more animals will isolate whether it's the projectile or not. 
> Exit wound was tennis ball sized. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm afraid of (exit wound being the size of a tennis ball). Did you waste much meat?

----------


## L.T

> That's what I'm afraid of (exit wound being the size of a tennis ball). Did you waste much meat?


To be honest its probably pretty similar to my 7-08 as far as meat damage. 
That deer had bone taint in the front end anyway because we couldnt find it in the Manuka to the next day. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> To be honest it’s probably pretty similar to my 7-08 as far as meat damage. 
> That deer had bone taint in the front end anyway because we couldn’t find it in the Manuka to the next day. 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, interesting. When I was looking for a 30 cal bullet to stop deer, when I was working up a load for my .300 Win Mag, a member on this forum (can't remember who it was) said Quote "try the .208 A-Max bullets, they'll punch 'fist sized' holes in deer out to 800 yards" Unquote! And by golly he was right, you shoot it in the front end, you can expect to walk out carrying only the rear end and and back steaks at best!

Now, from what I'm gathering most people seem to reckon the .225 ELD-M bullets are virtually a .225 grain version of the A-Max, only with a non melt tip?

The problem I'm faced with is, the .225 ELD-M's are one of the very few bullets that shoot ok in my new'ish' 30 cal rifle, .240 SMK's are another, however, the SMK's have the complete opposite effect and don't expand, therefore you get to acquire nearly 100% of the meat yield, yay! The negative to that is, sooner or later I'm gonna get one that's not hit so well, and he's gonna run to oblivion, and I'm never going to find him... one extreme to the other!

----------


## L.T

> Hmm, interesting. When I was looking for a 30 cal bullet to stop deer, when I was working up a load for my .300 Win Mag, a member on this forum (can't remember who it was) said Quote "try the .208 A-Max bullets, they'll punch 'fist sized' holes in deer out to 800 yards" Unquote! And by golly he was right, you shoot it in the front end, you can expect to walk out carrying only the rear end and and back steaks at best!
> 
> Now, from what I'm gathering most people seem to reckon the .225 ELD-M bullets are virtually a .225 grain version of the A-Max, only with a non melt tip?
> 
> The problem I'm faced with is, the .225 ELD-M's are one of the very few bullets that shoot ok in my new'ish' 30 cal rifle, .240 SMK's are another, however, the SMK's have the complete opposite effect and don't expand, therefore you get to acquire nearly 100% of the meat yield, yay! The negative to that is, sooner or later I'm gonna get one that's not hit so well, and he's gonna run to oblivion, and I'm never going to find him... one extreme to the other!


Yeah, you are on the money there about the 208 Amax . 

So far I havent seen the 225s behaving like an Amax at all. Probably shot around half a dozen animals with that projectile. I havent used SMKs so am not sure. Tried them in a 270 and yeah, not much meat damage haha. 

Have you tried the 215 Bergers? I am trying them in my Norma and it looks very promising so far, accuracy wise. Havent shot a deer with it. Little bit less recoil too. 

As far as animals running away, its not much fun at all. That last deer above was my first really hard find, and I dont want to do it again. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Walker

You'll find sst's work better closer and the eld's further out. ELD's are very fragile and designed to come apart to avoid 'rick -o-shey' hitting anything else once its hit the target. Bullet performance is usually only within certain velocity perameters, sierra used to publish the figures for their projeciles. While the match bullets may make nice groups and shoot well at long range, anything under 400m IMO use a standard hunting bullet and save the target ones for longer shots.

----------


## Cartman

> Yeah, you are on the money there about the 208 Amax . 
> 
> So far I havent seen the 225s behaving like an Amax at all. Probably shot around half a dozen animals with that projectile. I havent used SMKs so am not sure. Tried them in a 270 and yeah, not much meat damage haha. 
> 
> Have you tried the 215 Bergers? I am trying them in my Norma and it looks very promising so far, accuracy wise. Havent shot a deer with it. Little bit less recoil too. 
> 
> As far as animals running away, its not much fun at all. That last deer above was my first really hard find, and I dont want to do it again. 
> 
> Thanks 
> ...


I ran the bergers shot 10 or so animals with them at different ranges, they all ran at least the 30 meters. Not an issue with the dog but could be a pain in the arse. They are fucking pricey too. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## L.T

> I ran the bergers shot 10 or so animals with them at different ranges, they all ran at least the 30 meters. Not an issue with the dog but could be a pain in the arse. They are fucking pricey too. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah thats not good,
What velocity were they at? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Ive shot plenty close up with the 162 amax and the eld-m never had a blow up never had an animal get away.  I shot a 180lb boar literally at the end of my barrel through the shield and shoulder blade the bullet performed well. The only thing I will say is they were running at 2950fps so not magnum speed then I chopped the barrel 6 inches so probably lost another 100-150fps.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Walker

You'll find sst's work better closer and the eld's further out. ELD's are very fragile and designed to come apart to avoid 'rick -o-shey' hitting anything else once its hit the target. Bullet performance is usually only within certain velocity perameters, sierra used to publish the figures for their projeciles. While the match bullets may make nice groups and shoot well at long range, anything under 400m IMO use a standard hunting bullet and save the target ones for longer shots. Yes I do shoot a 7mm RM and a 338 RM, you just need to carry a few extra rounds as theres always time to swap out rounds for that long shot.

----------


## Cartman

> Yeah thats not good,
> What velocity were they at? 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2920fps with 76 grains of 2225

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

photos of another "successful" hunt LOL, @Boaraxa will laugh at it

fired 3 shots and completely missed the target big time till i figured out "I" was doing things wrong, aiming too high, by this time Boaraxa told me to let the "thing" be and go away but actually the 2 stags stood there till i fired the "kill" shot Not exactly but it was bullet pencil behind the shoulder and the deer still stood there like  "what has just happened??? I feel "funny"", Boaraxa ask me if he should fire another shot because i was "out", i empty my ,magazine, LOL so he put a 165gr 308 caliber nosler ballistic tip and the thing went down on its track.
Further examination show that my hit was perfect and it would be dead within seconds from when i shot but i don't care, the next shot fulfil the "faith"
Thank you once again Boaraxa for another successful hunt

----------


## Matt2308

Shot 2 fallow yesterday at 360 and 375m with the 180 ELD-M at 3000fps. 
Exited both animals and the heart and lungs were mush.

----------


## Mooseman

I know this thread was aimed more at the ELD M bullet but instead of starting a new thread on ELD X bullet performance I have added it in here. Since shooting the sambar with a 178 gr ELD X with good results we have had a few go down to various calibers and those bullets. First with a 260 and 143 gr ELD  X and a hit in the spine at 70 odd yards resulted in instant death , bullet damage was minimal losing a few kg's of meat. Next was with Beeman's 260 again at 276 yds through the spine again , dropped on spot required a follow up shot, I shot the yearling with my 270 Win and 145 ELD X at same range but gut shot it animal ran about 10 meters and was finished off with a further shot.( Not the best shooting on these two but it was a bit rushed as we jumped them on a clear cut while we were cruising in the truck)
 Another friend of ours who I load ammo for in 7 mm 08 using the 150 gr ELD X has taken two animals ( one a Rusa the other a Red spiker ) both down on the spot.
Yesterday I managed to trip over a nice spiker and at 50 yards knocked him over with my 270 and 145 gr ELD X, he dropped and rolled down the hill, regained his knees and staggered about 10 meters and died.
Velocity of the various loads are: 300 Win Mag and 178 gr 3003 fps, 260 Rem and 143 gr 2772 fps, 7mm08 and 150 gr 2740 fps , 270 Win and 145 gr at 3114 fps.
Overall we are pleased so far with the ELD X on game and for accuracy. Couple of pics fro yesterday.
Pictures of damage are the 270 and 145 gr ELD X

----------


## Tahr

> I know this thread was aimed more at the ELD M bullet but instead of starting a new thread on ELD X bullet performance I have added it in here. Since shooting the sambar with a 178 gr ELD X with good results we have had a few go down to various calibers and those bullets. First with a 260 and 143 gr ELD  X and a hit in the spine at 70 odd yards resulted in instant death , bullet damage was minimal losing a few kg's of meat. Next was with Beeman's 260 again at 276 yds through the spine again , dropped on spot required a follow up shot, I shot the yearling with my 270 Win and 145 ELD X at same range but gut shot it animal ran about 10 meters and was finished off with a further shot.( Not the best shooting on these two but it was a bit rushed as we jumped them on a clear cut while we were cruising in the truck)
>  Another friend of ours who I load ammo for in 7 mm 08 using the 150 gr ELD X has taken two animals ( one a Rusa the other a Red spiker ) both down on the spot.
> Yesterday I managed to trip over a nice spiker and at 50 yards knocked him over with my 270 and 145 gr ELD X, he dropped and rolled down the hill, regained his knees and staggered about 10 meters and died.
> Velocity of the various loads are: 300 Win Mag and 178 gr 3003 fps, 260 Rem and 143 gr 2772 fps, 7mm08 and 150 gr 2740 fps , 270 Win and 145 gr at 3114 fps.
> Overall we are pleased so far with the ELD X on game and for accuracy. Couple of pics fro yesterday.Attachment 80170Attachment 80171Attachment 80172
> Pictures of damage are the 270 and 145 gr ELD X


Good stuff! Have a great Christmas @Mooseman

----------


## Mooseman

Same to you to Tahr keep those deer on their toes, better still on the ground.

----------


## NewbieZAR

i shot a hind with the 208 eldm out of my 308 at about 100y and she just collapsed. mind you it was a neck shot. 
Staring to use them in my 300 win mag now, haven't shot a deer with it yet only a hare at about 300 yards and it died.

----------


## Mooseman

Got a yearling hind this afternoon with the 300 Win Mag and 178 gr ELD X at about 70 - 80 yards, was a shoulder shot and it dropped instantly, picture is of lungs from animal, hole through the inside of the chest cavity was about one and a half to two inches in diameter on both sides. These ELD X bullets are working well so far, need a few long shots now to see if they are equally as good at  range.

----------


## Nick-D

Nice mooseman.

That 150gr is a perfect match for a do all in the 7mm08 I reckon. 

Have a few to try in the 284, along with some 162 eld-m's. Just have to stop shooting fish and get out and shoot a deer to find out

----------


## Tahr

> Got a yearling hind this afternoon with the 300 Win Mag and 178 gr ELD X at about 70 - 80 yards, was a shoulder shot and it dropped instantly, picture is of lungs fromAttachment 80820 animal, hole through the inside of the chest cavity was about one and a half to two inches in diameter on both sides. These ELD X bullets are working well so far, need a few long shots now to see if they are equally as good at  range.


That load of yours with the 145grn in .270 @ 3144 fps would be hard to beat wouldn't it @Mooseman ?

----------


## Mooseman

Yes I was taken back a bit when I seen the velocities coming back each shot (that was an average of 6 shots), that Superformace has certainly put the old 270 into a next category.....along the lines of the 270 WSM. The best I could get with 150 gr bullets with the likes of AR 2213 SC, R22 were around the 2800 -2850 fps. Accuracy at 100 yards for three shots was one enlarged hole.
I think those 145 ELD X bullets are going to be pretty darn good especially if early results are anything to go by.

----------


## Mooseman

Just finished cutting up yearling and this is the exit hole coming out of the chest cavity from the 178 gr ELD X.

----------


## TLB

Now that these have been out a while I'm reviving this thread as I am thinking about giving the 178gr eld m a go through the .300 win mag.
Anymore pros and cons of the eld ms? Anyone used the 178s?

----------


## Smiddy

Work mint in my wsm at 2920fps, closest shot has been around 30m


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TLB

> Work mint in my wsm at 2920fps, closest shot has been around 30m
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome, plenty of carnage?

----------


## Flyblown

> Work mint in my wsm at 2920fps, closest shot has been around 30m


 :O O: 

I am not surprised, at 30m. Sure you didn’t mean 300?!




> Now that these have been out a while I'm reviving this thread as I am thinking about giving the 178gr eld m a go through the .300 win mag. Anymore pros and cons of the eld ms? Anyone used the 178s?


The difference between the -M and the -X terminals is a function of the calibre and bullet weight as well as construction, kind of obvious I suppose. 

In .30 cals, the -M will pretty much always exit at short to medium rage, usually with lots of mess. 
My business partner pitched up with a .300WM and 208gr ELD-M, that just obliterated smaller deer at 300-400m, dirty horrible great big exit wounds, the combo of velocity, weight and frangibility was too much for small meat deer. He’s switched to ELD-X now and turned down the velocity a bit. 

In middling small bores like 6.5mm, at medium range (400-600m type shooting) the ELD-M probably won’t exit, it will fragment massively and mince the internals, but no large fragments will penetrate through but you’ll get quite a bit of offside meat damage. The comments earlier about these ELD-Ms not being ideal for shorter range hunting is spot on, I think they are too frangible at high velocity. IMO unless you’re shooting 600m+ towards 1000m with long rangers, I wouldn’t use the ELD-M for meat hunting unless I was neck shooting them. 

I first used the 178gr ELD-X in my .308 and it’s excellent, hits goats and small reds like a freight train, but without the explosive damage of the heavier ELD-Ms. I whacked a fairly heavy rooting sow at about 300m with it not that long ago and that pig was poleaxed on the spot, through the lungs and out the other side.  

When the 6.5mm 143gr ELD-X came out I switched to that in the Creedmoor and it’s been much better. Sensible sized wounding at medium ranges, very deadly, reasonable exit wounds with reduced meat damage on the offside. 

The -X is a better all-rounder by a clear margin IMO, I’m happy to use it at shorter ranges in the Creedmoor and I wouldn’t hesitate to use it in my .308 on heavy reds. I am dead keen on a 6mm Creedmoor to use the 103gr ELD-X, but that will have to wait.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Am I missing something here ? Why are people using the ELD-x when they could use Accubonds. Is it just fashion or are there valid reasons ???
I hate seeing animals with a whole side turned black and ruined like in the pics above

----------


## Flyblown

> Am I missing something here ? Why are people using the ELD-x when they could use Accubonds. Is it just fashion or are there valid reasons ???
> I hate seeing animals with a whole side turned black and ruined like in the pics above


I know what you’re saying mate, I don’t really wanna get finger pointy and say “you shouldn’t do that” but to me 50m is too close for a .270 at over 3000fps, for example, with these types of bullet. The ELD-X come into their own for medium range, to my way of thinking, I don’t see that kind of meat damage or anything remotely close using them across the valleys 300m+. Short range for me in the hill country is 150m or less, much less than that and I’m concerned about blowing things up. If they’re that close I’ll shoot them in the neck anyway.

----------


## Smiddy

> I am not surprised, at 30m. Sure you didnt mean 300?!
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between the -M and the -X terminals is a function of the calibre and bullet weight as well as construction, kind of obvious I suppose. 
> 
> In .30 cals, the -M will pretty much always exit at short to medium rage, usually with lots of mess. 
> My business partner pitched up with a .300WM and 208gr ELD-M, that just obliterated smaller deer at 300-400m, dirty horrible great big exit wounds, the combo of velocity, weight and frangibility was too much for small meat deer. Hes switched to ELD-X now and turned down the velocity a bit. 
> 
> ...


Your not supprised but you say are to frangible at close range?
I'm finding the M to be the perfect all rounder in my set up as I'm not driving them super fast.  I did use accubonds in the roar, but have been using the Ms since, only shot 2 stags since the roar but they have worked well at close range 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 10-Ring

> .........
> I'm finding the M to be the perfect all rounder in my set up as I'm not driving them super fast.  I did use accubonds in the roar, but have been using the Ms since, only shot 2 stags since the roar but they have worked well at close range


Give the ELD-X a try and you may find them even better (than perfect).

----------

